# PSE X-Force's Now Shipping



## Moose-hunter04 (Jul 15, 2006)

Any of those going to Canada ordered one RH 60lbs a little over a month ago.


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice I ordered mine like 3 weeks ago! I wonder if I will be ihe 1st shipment. I cant wait to get this thing!!!!


----------



## raylloyd01 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking forward to it. Shot a half dozen arrows through one. Most awsome bow I've ever laid my hands on. I'll have one by next season.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hear my dealer even ordered one today.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

wow..thats GREAT mine sould be here soon..:tongue: 

bigbucks170


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

SWEEEETTTT!!! Just in time for Turkey season... Thanks for the update John...:darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

Cheers
Tim


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

great news maybe i can try one soon...


----------



## CssBowShooter (Feb 20, 2006)

Good so does that mena I will be getting My 2007 3-D mojo anytime soon since I have been waiting over 2 months for it to get to my dealer? he keeps telling me some thing about they are having problems with the limbs Or is there anyone that I can talk to about whats going onwith the mojo 3-d's? If so Please Pm Me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## No.4shot (Dec 11, 2005)

Sweet...I cant wait to test one out. Looks like it will finally be next week.


----------



## justabowdude (Nov 9, 2005)

That is awesome news !!! I thought I read somewhere that they wouldn't be shipping until April. This has to be a first....... A bow company shipping bows BEFORE the promise date. How many people are waiting on bows longer than they were told ? I wish PSE all of the success in the world with this bow, since the ATA show it seems to me that PSE has kept their promises. :cocktail: :cocktail: :darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*As you can see, we are one of the first dealers to order and get shipped this amazing bow.*

*E-Mail us:* *[email protected]*

*We will be glad to help out with speed tests, etc.
Give us your specs and we will speed test the bow for you. We will have the bow in 29" draw. If you are 28" draw.... you can subtract approx. 8 to 10 fps avg. per inch of draw. 

Also.... If you do NOT have a local dealer or have a local dealer that is instead trying to sell you "something" else.... we are here to help.

Been in archery/hunting retail for almost 14 years.
Have owned my own Pro Shop for going on 8 years.
*

:welcomesign:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thank you Jon Shepley for all your help and great info. on this incredible bow!!!

Very excited to see what this bow will be doing when it gets out there. *


:whoo: :tea:


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

Makes me VERY happy that I ordered my bow through HC Archery!!!!:jam:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## Kent Arms (May 27, 2005)

*cmon on down*

cant wait to have these great shooting bow......counting the next 5 days!!

thank you PSE for leading the world in Archery Technologies!!!!!

  kent arms


----------



## PSE for me (Mar 12, 2007)

Shot it loved it buying it!!!!

93 mach 6 75# 90# 2514 285 fps
05 mach 12 60# 70# G/T Pro hunter 75/95 287fps
Soon to be XForce 70# G/T Pro hunter 75/95 ???????

Use So nice Shaft conditioner for the ultimate in arrow removal !!!!!!!


----------



## medved (Nov 1, 2005)

JShepley said:


> Hey Guys....
> 
> This is the hottest bow ever made......


The "hottest bow ever made" was not limited to 70 lbs and 30" in drawlength.....


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

medved said:


> The "hottest bow ever made" was not limited to 70 lbs and 30" in drawlength.....



Thanks for sharing that thought Med... Starting to sound like a broken record.... Think you made your point in a few other X-force threads...   

Cheers
Tim


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## justabowdude (Nov 9, 2005)

medved said:


> The "hottest bow ever made" was not limited to 70 lbs and 30" in drawlength.....


Hey *deadhead* !! maybe you oughta start your own archery manufacturing company,so you can cater to yourself. Move on BIG MAN !!!


----------



## CssBowShooter (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the Pm's Guys Just wanted to inform ya'll that me and my proshop owner got things straight......then I gues He got things straight with who ever...and My 07 mojo will be here early next week!!!!!!! thanks for tring to help!


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

CssBowShooter said:


> Thanks for the Pm's Guys Just wanted to inform ya'll that me and my proshop owner got things straight......then I gues He got things straight with who ever...and My 07 mojo will be here early next week!!!!!!! thanks for tring to help!



Good to hear Css...:darkbeer: Good luck with it...

Cheers
Tim


----------



## JShepley (Feb 13, 2005)

Seeing all these PSE fans on here is giving me goose bumps.

We can post speed charts on here that we created in Engineering.
It will help the guys figure out speed with draw weight, draw length, and arrow weight combinations.


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

JShepley said:


> Seeing all these PSE fans on here is giving me goose bumps.
> 
> We can post speed charts on here that we created in Engineering.
> It will help the guys figure out speed with draw weight, draw length, and arrow weight combinations.


that sounds like a great idea...


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

JShepley said:


> Seeing all these PSE fans on here is giving me goose bumps.
> 
> We can post speed charts on here that we created in Engineering.
> It will help the guys figure out speed with draw weight, draw length, and arrow weight combinations.



Thanks for posting on here~ :thumb:


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

JShepley said:


> Seeing all these PSE fans on here is giving me goose bumps.
> 
> We can post speed charts on here that we created in Engineering.
> It will help the guys figure out speed with draw weight, draw length, and arrow weight combinations.


I would love to see the speed chart!!! Let us know where and when you post those charts!!! I am very curious!!

I am so looking forward to getting this XForce :thumb:


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I got this thread bookmarked and looking forward to the speed charts. :thumbs_up


----------



## dungading3718us (Mar 16, 2007)

I have mine ordered with HC Archery out of Wisconsin. No dealers close. 

I would be more than happy to post my specs. In fact I am going to add this thread to my favorites and make sure I do for you guys.

I will be around 27.5" and maybe 65# or so.

Thanks Jon Shepley for his insight and his partaking on here.


----------



## dungading3718us (Mar 16, 2007)

Give this shop an e-mail ([email protected]).

Bill will get you going on the x-force. Great special to say the least. :wink:


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

My shop in WV is getting some of the first ones in and I believe I will be leaving with one in my hands. Good luck to the rest of you that are waiting on this very nice bow.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

*ok*

where's my chart?


----------



## tsilvers (Nov 16, 2002)

pinshooter said:


> where's my chart?



X-force data sheets have been released...:darkbeer: 

Some crazy stats generated by this bow...   

Check out www.pse-archery.com 



Cheers
Tim


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i am excited...my local dealer will be getting theres soon and i will be there ready to shoot it..

man i cant wait...:smile:


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

They are some pretty impressive numbers. I am looking farward to getting one in our shop.


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

My goodness thats a lot of energy.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

Could someone post the speed chart for 28"draw 60lbs grained out arrow.

My computer is messed up and wont download anything in adobe format.

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

On 60lbs 300gr arrow it post 322.5 fps. I would be shooting the same draw and weight and my hunting arrow of 375grs shows 293 fps.


----------



## eddie lee (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks pinshooter!!

That's very impressive!

Eddie


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Count down begins.......

Very well could be getting them today. Reading charts about this bow's speed is great. But.... actually seeing it for yourself is of course even more exciting.

Maybe I will have time today to set-up the bow and do some tests on my range. I can shoot to 40 yds. 

*


----------



## wahlnuts (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's hoping my bow is in that order you get!! :shade: Also, let us know if your test results are the same as the specs !!! I haven't had much luck in getting the results that are claimed


----------



## PSE for me (Mar 12, 2007)

Why is Jakes in Utah not on the list for the X-Force ??


----------



## cbd10pt (Jun 11, 2004)

*Cool bow ,but*

doesn't the APA do that and then some w/ a biger brace hight I was hoping to see some ground breaking speeds this year w/ a reasonable brace hieght:sad: . maybe next year


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey James, when's it due to ship downunder? Envy's are due here any day now. :darkbeer:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Check out.......*


*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=4353106&posted=1#post4353106*






:tongue:


----------

